# nicks in the tire



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

I suppose it is normal to get little nicks and such in a tire. I would normally not worry but I have a race coming up and I really don't want to flat. At the same time, I don't want to blow money or trash a tire with life left. 

So, the question is how do you all treat a tire with little nicks? Is it good to go? I haven't had a flat on it. I can't see threads. one of the "nicks" is along the seam where the center rubber meets the cornering rubber and is ~1/2 cm long. One of the nicks is on the center rubber and looks to go through a layer or two...

I know this is kind of silly on a forum but my LBS guy is all mtb and can't really give me an educated opinion.
Thanks

edit: It is a vredestein fortezza and i don't think it has any sort of special anti punture construction......


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*A nick in time*



alpka said:


> II can't see threads. one of the "nicks" is along the seam where the center rubber meets the cornering rubber and is ~1/2 cm long. One of the nicks is on the center rubber and looks to go through a layer or two.


How could it go through a layer or two but not see threads? There is only one layer of rubber on top of the casing. If you see no threads and there is no bulge in the tire when you pump it up (which would indicate casing damage) then, if it bothers you, you can use Shoe Goo or superglue to repair the cuts.


----------



## pbayne (Sep 2, 2008)

I would get another set of tires for racing. Lots of people have a race wheel set that is lighter and has race only tires. Even if you don't have extra wheels you can get some peace of mind by swapping tires. Its lots of work if you race a whole bunch, but I think its worth it.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Small nicks and no threads showing = good to go IMO.


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

i always have a set of tires with low mileage for racing only. once they start getting nicks like you describe, i'll use them for training and get a fresh pair for racing. i like to think this decreases the probability of me getting a flat during a race.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*hmmm*



Kerry Irons said:


> How could it go through a layer or two but not see threads? There is only one layer of rubber on top of the casing. If you see no threads and there is no bulge in the tire when you pump it up (which would indicate casing damage) then, if it bothers you, you can use Shoe Goo or superglue to repair the cuts.



Then I must be seeing casing, and it does bulge just slightly. Guess they're done...


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The bulge already indicates a weakened area, I wouldn't gamble with it.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

Boot the inside and use them for training. I do it all the time.

I have booted sizable cuts and ridden the tire long after the boot job.

Now go start a thread on what tires to buy as your new race only rubber. You are sure to get consensus on that topic.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

First, can you tell me exactly how you "boot" a tire?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Getting the boot*



alpka said:


> First, can you tell me exactly how you "boot" a tire?


You can probably buy a boot or boot kit at your bike shop, but a boot is basically any thin-but-strong layer that you can put inside the tire under any casing cuts to prevent the inner tube from bulging out through the damaged area. On the road, money (bills) works well, as does the wrapper from an energy bar. I carry some squares of Tyvek (the white "synthetic paper" from overnight shipping envelopes) that I can double thickness fold. A tire patch will also work well, as does a piece of sidewall from an old tire, provided you've stripped the tread off it and it's reasonably thin. 

The goal of the boot is that the tire has no bulge in the damaged area when pumped to riding pressure. If you have any bulge, the boot may still work fine, but the tire will wear much faster at that point. Boots can get you home on a badly damaged tire, and they can greatly extend the life of a tire with a small casing cut that otherwise has adequate tread remaining.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

After it is no longer functioanal as a booted tire - use it as a trainer tire.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

*Here is my approach*



alpka said:


> First, can you tell me exactly how you "boot" a tire?


My process is simple 

I use cloth similar to awning material that I had laying around for sailing stuff. It’s about the weight of denim. I apply contact cement to the inside of the tie and the cloth. Let it dry per the directions on the contact adhesive container and stick the two together.

The tires I like to ride (ultremo r, vit cx, mich pro) typically have supple sidewall and are all prone to cuts. All these tire are good for 2-4k miles but get a sidewall cut at 500 mils and there is still plenty of life left. More than once I have booted a tire, as described above, with very low mileage and gone on to ride it to the end of its useful life.

Another technique I have used is to take a worn out vit. style tire cut the beads off and PEEL off the tread. What remains is a really supple casing perfect for booting. I then glue to the tire as described above. I keep a small piece of this in my repair kit for on the road repairs.


----------

